# 1 heck of a paralel & similar but different blue print amazing discovery=flabbergeist



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*1 heck of a paralel & similar but different blue print amazing discovery=flabbergeist*

Portuguese and english polyphony are akind, look at the case of Cardosso listen to his missa on tallis scholars both of them please , tthan listen to someone like Ludford or miister White, there voice chant, patern thenic seem akind but particular, they do have a seperated flavor portugal iberic peninsula heartland perhaps Lisbon anyway thanks for reading i hope you had fun., but= good all in all.

Is there a link between portugal and england ,were they alliances between kingdom and were there sharing master vocal skill since we talk of polyphony he?

:tiphat:


----------

